# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Abandoned Things and Places

## sargentodiaz

Makes you wonder what they were like when people lived in or used them.

----------

Big Bird (01-17-2019),Garden House Queen (01-09-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-24-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),MedicineBow (01-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (05-18-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

I love photographing the old west. Some of the derelict log homes out here are neat....and makes you wonder about the lives of those that once lived in them.

----------

Garden House Queen (01-09-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (05-18-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019),Rickity Plumber (01-14-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

Kind of wild. Can almost hear the wife with the 6th kid coming along...telling him to get his butt in gear and put up another A frame addition, or some such thing.

----------

Kris P Bacon (01-24-2019),Old Ridge Runner (05-18-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Eliasville TX.

----------

Beachcomber (03-25-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),Mainecoons (02-02-2019),sargentodiaz (01-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Captain Kirk! (01-10-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Captain Kirk! (02-02-2019),Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye



----------

OldSchool (04-28-2019),sargentodiaz (01-14-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

Italy

----------

sargentodiaz (01-14-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

And one day you will hear, "Gandpa/ma, tell me what America was like before the Democrats abandoned It".

----------

Beachcomber (03-25-2019),Canadianeye (01-14-2019),Rickity Plumber (02-03-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (01-24-2019),Captain Kirk! (02-02-2019),Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (01-24-2019),Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Lamont, Florida

----------

Madison (02-11-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Just down the road, was a gas station, in model T days.

----------

Madison (02-11-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019),sargentodiaz (01-24-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Right next to it. 
Bridge in the foreground was the original HWY 70, it is now a pedestrian bridge that accesses a park, I have jumped off it about 8 times. The farther bridge was built in the 60s and is the current HWY 70.

----------

Madison (02-11-2019),sargentodiaz (01-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (02-11-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (02-06-2019),Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye



----------


## sargentodiaz

> 


This looks like Chernobyl.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

The Malvernbury "Water Cure" Facility (which Florence Nightingale says saved her life) later became a nursing home among other things.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-07-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

Same place as above.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (02-10-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2019),Madison (02-11-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2019),Jim Scott (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019),sargentodiaz (02-11-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2019),Daily Bread (02-11-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2019),Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2019),Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Canadianeye



----------

sargentodiaz (03-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (03-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier



----------

sargentodiaz (03-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Shipwreck French Harbor, Roatan.

They leave it there because the coral grows on it.

----------

JMWinPR (04-30-2019),sargentodiaz (03-12-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## BabyBoomer+

Across where I used to live ther was an abandoned asylum. They couldnt pull it down, it was a Grade Ii  Listed Building ,so it was slowly being converted into flats (apartments). But it stood empty for 30+ years. Urban eExploreres did a feature on on:

St Johnâs Hospital aka County Pauper Lunatic Asylum, Lincoln  Urbex | Behind Closed Doors Urban Exploring Abandoned Locations

We went in and had a look round, it was dangerous, the floors were rotten and there was a distinct possibility of dropping through.

we did someties hear odd noises, and see lights . Also, the field next to it was unconsecrated ground, and it was estimated there were 200 or more bodies of dead lunatics buried there in grassed over unmarked graves. It sometimes made you feel uncomfortable walking across it.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (03-21-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (04-29-2019),Madison (03-21-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Beachcomber

Some of these look like out-takes from American Pickers.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

And in the end, the vegetation wins.

----------

JMWinPR (04-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Abandoned.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Abandoned2.jpg

----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Abandoned3.jpeg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

IvanLeFou (04-14-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## OldSchool

In due time: 1848 Democratic National Convention - Wikipedia

----------


## Madison



----------

sargentodiaz (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison

St Etienne Church in France

----------

MrMike (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),OldSchool (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

Peak, South Carolina

----------

MrMike (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

Jim Scott (04-28-2019),MrMike (04-28-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------

JMWinPR (04-30-2019),MrMike (04-28-2019)

----------


## MrMike



----------

Madison (05-01-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> 


Beautiful

----------

Madison (05-01-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> Peak, South Carolina


I would love to restore this one.

----------

JMWinPR (04-30-2019),Madison (05-01-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

JMWinPR (04-30-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Bodie, Calif

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (05-19-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

We have a tourist attraction in the county called "Old Bedford Village".  The county took old log houses and other building like a black smith shop, a general store, a jail that goes back to the early 1800s, a log church, a frontier type tavern and an old octagon school house from around the county an placed them all on one spot and show how people lived back in the day.  My favorite part is when they do the old fashion Christmas. They show how people back in the day would decorate their home and tree before we had all the light and glittering things we have today.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-05-2019),Rickity Plumber (07-21-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (05-19-2019),OldSchool (05-19-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (05-19-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> 


That's my kind of "fixer upper".

 :Cool20:

----------

Madison (05-19-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

This place abandonned ..it`s written NYC

This 57-room mansion, located just a few miles outside New York City, has been photographed in a series of haunting images by Brian Sansivero

----------

sargentodiaz (05-19-2019)

----------


## Madison

East Texas

----------

OldSchool (05-19-2019)

----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison



----------


## Madison

This one *looks like my grand`ma house*  very very much !
The house still in my family

----------

OldSchool (05-19-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> This place abandonned ..it`s written NYC
> 
> This 57-room mansion, located just a few miles outside New York City, has been photographed in a series of haunting images by Brian Sansivero


The old radio is cool.

----------

Madison (05-19-2019)

----------


## darroll

All Pics very good

----------

Madison (05-19-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

wbslws (05-27-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dan40



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrMike (07-22-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Abandoned Wild West Theme Park in UK

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Animas Forks, Colorado

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Canadianeye



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

